# Apple Dev Center - 18 years old!???



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Not much of a support question here... Sorry.

I wanted to get some Apple Developer tools today, but I was surprised to find that they put an 18 year old age limit to get a Developer Center Account! Why would they do this? I'm sure there are plenty of high school students out there (like me) who would like their fair chance to get their hands on some developer tools. This doesn't make much sense to me.

Would it still be illegal if I got my parents to agree to the license agreement and I used the software?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That I don't know. I didn't even know they had a age limit on the ADC. I knew they wanted you to be 18 or older for the iPhone SDK. But I'm afraid you questions can only be answered by Apple's legal team. I bet if you were to write/email someone explaining which SDK or developer tools you want, why you want them, and what your goal is, they'd send them to you, or explain how you can get them. But the standard developer tools are included with the OS install disks that came with the Mac new, or with the reatil OS installers.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, interesting... 

I didn't know they came on the discs. I will check that out. And if I can't find what I want, I will write.

Thanks!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Heh, I was the same way in high school. As sinclair_tm said, you may have to contact Apple to find out their reasoning behind the ADC age limit. However, unless there's something specific that you need from ADC, the standard developer tools on the install discs should work great (I don't think it would be possible to have an age limit on the standard dev tools - some of them should be under the GPL).

All I've used so far on my Mac are the standard developer tools. You should also get documentation with the dev tools. If you need more documentation, Apple's Mac Dev Center doesn't require an ADC membership.


----------

